# Tailbone pain?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've not been here too much because it's so hard for me to sit. Pain is burning and deep ache and pressure. Anyone ever have this? I really have a pain in the a$$...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sciatica maybe??


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Dianne {and Brenda}. I feel your pain. I'm almost 100% now. For me it started March 1st. It was 16 days of excruciating pain before I even went to a doctor. I had an xray and doctor thought pinched nerve. I took oral steroids for 6 days only because I knew it would help with inflammation. Thank God I had pain meds at home. I had to pee in the shower and rinse off because I couldn't sit or bend. I was stuck on my bed for hours because I couldn't get out, slide out, anything. I'm still sleeping on my couch because I'm afraid the pain will happen again.

I'm having a weekly massage and PT twice a week. Both women feel it's my SI joint {sacrum}, and not a pinched nerve. I've been taking hot baths with lavender epsom salts. 

This has never happened to me to this extent. I must be feeling better because I'm beginning to lose patience and can't relax. I'm sick of people asking me how I feel and actually telling them every little ache and pain. Enough already!!! 

On the other hand, it's nice to take care and do something for myself. So...

I truly hope you feel better. If not, go see an orthopedist. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxox


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Kerry, you poor thing. When I take four ibeprophen the pain eases up so that I can function, but I hate to take that every six to eight hours. I have to though! That is why I have been putting off going to the doctor..they never seem to know what anything is anyway, LOL. My whole butt cheek is achey and burning feeling too...sorry, for anyone else reading this, don't want to get too graphic. :blush: Well maybe there is hope for me, if you feel better.:chili: I will go for massages and take baths too! I think it is my joint sacrum too from what I read on the internet. What does PT do? I'm so glad you are feeling almost 100%. How is Steve doing? I hope well. 



KAG said:


> Oh, Dianne {and Brenda}. I feel your pain. I'm almost 100% now. For me it started March 1st. It was 16 days of excruciating pain before I even went to a doctor. I had an xray and doctor thought pinched nerve. I took oral steroids for 6 days only because I knew it would help with inflammation. Thank God I had pain meds at home. I had to pee in the shower and rinse off because I couldn't sit or bend. I was stuck on my bed for hours because I couldn't get out, slide out, anything. I'm still sleeping on my couch because I'm afraid the pain will happen again.
> 
> I'm having a weekly massage and PT twice a week. Both women feel it's my SI joint {sacrum}, and not a pinched nerve. I've been taking hot baths with lavender epsom salts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

It doesn't feel like sciatica...I've had that before. Thanks Brenda...



Maglily said:


> Sciatica maybe??


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Whatever it is, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I so sorry you've got a pain in the *** and it's not your DH. :new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley: I had something like that once or twice (not the husband PIA) before. It would usually come after I was sitting in an odd position - like on a plane, sort of where the cheeks are uneven. :blush: I ended up going to my chiropractor - who is a non-force chiropractor so not cracking-- it it helped. I think my husband (the runner) said there's some muscle running right across the butt and maybe coming from the quads (not sure about this) that may have been the cause since he was able to immediately go right to it and say "Does that hurt?" "Oh yeah.":w00t: It is all gone now and i just try to make sure if I sit anywhere that it's on a level surface. Feel better.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> OH Kerry, you poor thing. When I take four ibeprophen the pain eases up so that I can function, but I hate to take that every six to eight hours. I have to though! That is why I have been putting off going to the doctor..they never seem to know what anything is anyway, LOL. My whole butt cheek is achey and burning feeling too...sorry, for anyone else reading this, don't want to get too graphic. :blush: Well maybe there is hope for me, if you feel better.:chili: I will go for massages and take baths too! I think it is my joint sacrum too from what I read on the internet. What does PT do? I'm so glad you are feeling almost 100%. How is Steve doing? I hope well.


Aww, Steve is doing wonderfully well. Thanks for asking.

Right now I'm doing stretching exercises. I wouldn't try anything if you're in pain. While sitting, you can put an ice pack where it hurts. Don't use ice for long periods of time, though. I did and ended up burning my skin. I hope you wake up tomorrow pain free, Dianne.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I know what you're going through!! I broke my tailbone in 1996...I was snowboarding and came off a cliff (on purpose) and right down on a rock below. It was one of the worst breaks I've ever had...the pain was really incredible- and I was without any pain medication for the first 12 hours that day too. I couldn't walk for a long time- or even get up/stand up..and the season was over for me that year..but it healed eventually- and had my best seasons of snowboarding even after that break- and went onto break other bones (lol!)... I do feel so sorry and feel for you- it's really intensely painful.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Ouch! I feel your pain. I have SI joint problems on/off. I am working with a personal trainer to strengthen my back and hips, and I see an orthopedic massage therapist. I was taking Ibuprofen every night to help me get out of bed in the mornings, but no longer have to do that. I would say it's 95% better since I started this regimen a couple of months ago. Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ive had that pain while pregant , it is horrible !!!!! hope u feel better hon , go to the dr!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got a pain in the A$$ too, but thankfully he's watching TV down in the den. :blush:

hope you feel better soon....


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Dianne, I'm so sorry you're in pain. I hope you are pain free soon! :flowers:




The A Team said:


> I've got a pain in the A$$ too, but thankfully he's watching TV down in the den. :blush:
> 
> hope you feel better soon....


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I've got a pain in the A$$ too, but thankfully he's watching TV down in the den. :blush:
> 
> hope you feel better soon....


Oh Pat!! You're a riot! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Dianne - I so sorry you've got a pain in the *** and it's not your DH. :new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley: I had something like that once or twice (not the husband PIA) before. It would usually come after I was sitting in an odd position - like on a plane, sort of where the cheeks are uneven. :blush: I ended up going to my chiropractor - who is a non-force chiropractor so not cracking-- it it helped. I think my husband (the runner) said there's some muscle running right across the butt and maybe coming from the quads (not sure about this) that may have been the cause since he was able to immediately go right to it and say "Does that hurt?" "Oh yeah.":w00t: It is all gone now and i just try to make sure if I sit anywhere that it's on a level surface. Feel better.


Maybe that's it...I'm always sitting in odd positions...and I was leaning back with my feet on the coffee table every night when I started feeling it. I tried blaming my dh for all this, but it's no use, he won't take the blame.:shocked: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I went for a massage today and she worked on the muscles going to the tailbone and the glutes. I'm a little sore but the tailbone pain feels a little better. Who knows what condition I'll be in later or tomorrow. :w00t: I was thinking of going to the chiropractor if this massage doesn't help and I'm taking Advil every four hours to see if that helps too, but don't want to mask it. Crazy things we get as we get older!:yucky:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

KAG said:


> Aww, Steve is doing wonderfully well. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Right now I'm doing stretching exercises. I wouldn't try anything if you're in pain. While sitting, you can put an ice pack where it hurts. Don't use ice for long periods of time, though. I did and ended up burning my skin. I hope you wake up tomorrow pain free, Dianne.
> xoxoxoxoxoxo


Kerry, just wondering..do you have fibromyalgia? I do and thought maybe there is a connection to the tailbone pain. I had a massage today...hope that helps. Thanks for all your well wishes!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Pain*

I had my spine laminated and 2 titanium disks inserted 11 years ago. I know what a pain the A-- is :HistericalSmiley:L4-L5 Sacral 1 (sciatic ) the best way to strengthen you back is to walk. I also bought a a chair that is WONDERFUL. it has heat and massage. That bad pain I had has never returned but when I clean the house or I wear flat shoes my hips and back hurt. I take a Naproxen, Flexeril and hot and humid compress ( i have a heating pad) .

The chair has been a life saver for me it reclines and you can tilt all the way back to relieve the pressure. nit has remote control and you can control the heat and massage intensity.

Let me know if you want to see a picture and I will post it. You may also look for it online it is called the ZERO gravity chair.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my...I would say you do know the pain:eek2_gelb2:..I have Flexeril...did you have burning pain too? I'm lying down on the couch on my side..can sit for a little while if I take Advils a lot...I will contact you though if I'm ready for the chair...I'm hoping this goes away...it came on so suddenly. Thanks!



Maltbabe said:


> I had my spine laminated and 2 titanium disks inserted 11 years ago. I know what a pain the A-- is :HistericalSmiley:L4-L5 Sacral 1 (sciatic ) the best way to strengthen you back is to walk. I also bought a a chair that is WONDERFUL. it has heat and massage. That bad pain I had has never returned but when I clean the house or I wear flat shoes my hips and back hurt. I take a Naproxen, Flexeril and hot and humid compress ( i have a heating pad) .
> 
> The chair has been a life saver for me it reclines and you can tilt all the way back to relieve the pressure. nit has remote control and you can control the heat and massage intensity.
> 
> Let me know if you want to see a picture and I will post it. You may also look for it online it is called the ZERO gravity chair.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Mandy..you're so sweet...



suzimalteselover said:


> Oh Dianne, I'm so sorry you're in pain. I hope you are pain free soon! :flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Dianne, are you feeling any improvement at all? What about after the massage? If you're still in pain next week, I would go to the dr. Fibromyalgia is painful in itself! Hugs...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Suzi, I am still in a lot of pain. I went for the massage took lots of Advil and it helped a little but now I'm still in pain. So I'm going to call the doctor in the mornning. You are a doll for thinking of me, thank you!:wub:



suzimalteselover said:


> Dianne, are you feeling any improvement at all? What about after the massage? If you're still in pain next week, I would go to the dr. Fibromyalgia is painful in itself! Hugs...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Suzi, I am still in a lot of pain. I went for the massage took lots of Advil and it helped a little but now I'm still in pain. So I'm going to call the doctor in the mornning. You are a doll for thinking of me, thank you!:wub:


Oh Dianne....that's too bad. Let us know what the dr says tomorrow. :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

diane , how do u feel today ? i hope better ! what did the doc say ?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I'm sorry that you're still in pain. I have really gone thru periods where I've had a lot of back, lower and upper, and that sort of butt pain. Somehow they did seem to work their way out between PT and non-force chiropractics. Hope you get some relief from the doc. Let us know.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Well I finally went to my family doctor.:blink: She said it may be a pinched nerve and sent me for an exrays of my tailbone and spine. They took several and after while the radiologist was checking the exrays, she said..."you left your bra on." I can see the smiley faces of your underwire. :blush::blush:OMG, I was so embarrassed because she told me what to take off and I spaced it. I'll blame it on the pain...which was horrific because I didn't take anything for pain all day not to mask the symptoms for the doctor...I really thought it was a pilonidal cyst because it's so hard to sit down. I had one 34 years ago and had the operation. But she said she doesn't see anything or feel anything, so I'm sure now that it's not that. I should find out tonite or tomorrow. 

On the way home I bought one of those doughnut inflatable pillows so I can get on the computer! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*So sorry....*

I am so sorry to hear that you are still in pain:wub::wub: I read in another post that you take a lot of Advil and this is not good. Advil in large amounts can lower your blood platelets :blush: I know I used it a lot and it happened to me.

My MAGIC potion was Naproxen, Flexeril and hot and humid compress.

Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks all...and thanks Barbara..I will take the flexeril instead. 

Doc had her receptionist call and tell me the results were negative. Not happy I didn't get to speak with the doctor. She said Doc said to take ibeprophen and in a few days call back if not better she's going to write you out a script for Physical therapy. Told her I've been taking it for the last two weeks! So she said, ok, pick up a script tomorrow. Guess it's just a sore tailbone???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Doesn't sound like you got that much accomplished with the exrays, Dianne. And exrays don't reveal any muscle problems, etc. It just sounds like you're in an awful lot of pain. Maybe you need to see a back doctor? When I had pain at one point with my back I did and it helped.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ugh. Dianne. Everything sounds so familiar. I pray that your pain will run its course and you get well soon. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Dianne, if the pain persists, maybe, an MRI is needed? I hope the PT helps you!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Therapy not helping much...seeing a chiropractor too. I'm going nuts! Eating cereal standing up, trying not to sit here at computer. I just wanted to say I miss posting..and reading all your posts.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i miss u 1 n i hope u feel better soon , that pain is horrible , what does chiro say?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Liza...chiro says it's the sacrum. It's a mystery as to why it hurts because it came on slowly and kept getting worse...I didn't fall. I think it may have something to do with the fibromyaliga, but cannot figure it out entirely yet. I have problems with nerve pain when I get a pain, it always affects my nerves surrounding it, like when I had neck pain...I know, I'm weird.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Dianne - you still are feeling badly. Ugh. How about accupuncture? I have friends who have used it for pain and they had very good results. Or maybe in conjunction with something. I wish there was something we could do to help.:smootch:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Susan! The chiropractor also does acupuncture, so I guess I can resort to that. When I had the severe neck pain a couple of years ago, I tried it and it didn't help, along with chiropractic and epidurals. I am hoping the tailbone pain is not going to be as tough to treat.:blink: I'm about ready to jump out of my skin:smpullhair:...and I'm getting out of towners for my niece's wedding on the 11th of June, they will probably get here a few days before and stay a couple of days after. I need to be feeling well or I won't enjoy their stay and I will feel terrible not being able to make them feel comfortable..my brother, niece and sister and kids expect me to cook a few nights while they're here and because I cook well, everyone thinks I enjoy cooking. I really do not anymore! I'm just plain sick of it and if I never cooked again, I'd be fine...well, maybe if I cooked once a month I'd be fine. That's what I get for learning how to cook...I should have done what my two sister in laws did which is act helpless in the kitchen!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks Susan! The chiropractor also does acupuncture, so I guess I can resort to that. When I had the severe neck pain a couple of years ago, I tried it and it didn't help, along with chiropractic and epidurals. I am hoping the tailbone pain is not going to be as tough to treat.:blink: I'm about ready to jump out of my skin:smpullhair:...and I'm getting out of towners for my niece's wedding on the 11th of June, they will probably get here a few days before and stay a couple of days after. I need to be feeling well or I won't enjoy their stay and I will feel terrible not being able to make them feel comfortable..my brother, niece and sister and kids expect me to cook a few nights while they're here and because I cook well, everyone thinks I enjoy cooking. I really do not anymore! I'm just plain sick of it and if I never cooked again, I'd be fine...well, maybe if I cooked once a month I'd be fine. That's what I get for learning how to cook...I should have done what my two sister in laws did which is *act helpless in the kitchen*!!!


It's never too late to start.:innocent: I think you have to make it pretty clear if you can hardly get around that some dinners out or ordered in are in "order." If they don't understand...well, too bad. :angry:
I guess I'm lucky that I love to cook but it does get tiring when doing it for a lot of people. Let's see I'm making apricot chicken tonight. Want me to send some to you to store up for your company? Wish I lived nearby. Hope you can get some relief. Hoping your husband can be the barbecue king!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I just told Rocky Awntie Sue is making apricot chicken and I can see him licking his chops, so now you'll HAVE to send it because little Rockstar awaits!:HistericalSmiley:Sounds delicious! 

Maybe I'm just sick of cooking...I'm just not in the mood to cook for a crowd, then clean up myself too. I love my sister, but she is no help and somehow finds ways to disappear or get busy doing something else after we are done eating. I'm trying not to panic and to just take one day at a time. I'm sure we'll do a couple of dinners out..it's just that right now in the pain I'm in, I don't want to do anything! 

Ok, we'll have that apricot chicken now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elisha (Oct 21, 2011)

Physical therapy is a very good treatment in these kind of scenario it bit lengthy treatment but got very good results......


----------

